# sunrise dottyback and arrow head crab compatable?



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I was wondering bc have a little bristal worm problem and wanted arrow head to help eat some. The dottyback is the only fish in tank that shows aggression and wondering if they are compatiable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

